# Cigarettes and motility?



## Guest (Feb 19, 2011)

First of all let me just say this, I know smoking is bad.This being said, I was wondering about the link between smoking cigarettes, and gastrointestinal motility. Several years ago I was blessed with the chance to take zelnorm while it was on the market, and during that short time I was in heaven. Then they pulled it, and I was back to the same old constipated, bloaty, miserable me. Shortly after stopping the zelnorm I picked up smoking (don't really remember why), on and off for about a year and a half. I didn't smoke as much as an average smoker, maybe a pack a week. Usually in the morning and on my lunch break at work. Every morning I had a cup of coffee and smoked a cigarette. And I noticed that during this time I was not nearly as bloated and uncomfortable, and in the morning I was almost guaranteed the urge to have a bowel movement halfway through a cigarette and cup of coffee. I quit smoking cold turkey because I had to have surgery and have not smoked since. I was wondering, has anyone else noticed any movement in their belly when smoking? I have seriously been considering trying a cigarette in the morning with a cup of coffee to see if it would work. I know smoking is bad, but I can't imagine that being backed up with toxic stool could be much better for you either. I really have no good rationale for this but I was just wondering about it and wanted to see if anyone else had any experience similar to this.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I too, know smoking is bad, but I can tell you this, if I did not have a cigarette in the morning with my coffee, I would probably never poop again. I have tried many times to "go" without the cigarette and no such luck. As soon as I light up, I feel the urge to go. I know I am not the only one like this. I know at least 10 people who say the same thing, even people who don't have IBS, but just need the cigarette to "go". Rose


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

When I smoked it definitely helped me stay regular. After each of my first 2 cigs in the morning I would go and that would be it for the day. I didn't have full-blown IBS at the time though, and if anything, I was a little constipated. My stomach felt great most of the time though. But I feel like it could easily just be a coincidence and that I didn't have IBS yet. Now I am IBS-D. Since then I have experimented with trying chewing tobacco and nicotine gum to see if it would ease my stomach or make me more regular. I can say with certainty that they did not help. Ew.


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I used to smoke a couple of cigarettes when I was having a few drinks when I was younger and don't know whether it was the alcohol or combination of both but used to give me diarrhoea in the morning funny enough. Wish it worked now!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I still have 1 cigarette in the morning with my coffee and it always helps me go. I don't smoke any other time. I'm sure there is something connected here with motility.


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

Ex-smoker here, I have IBS-D, I used to almost use the cigarettes as a "safety net." If I wasn't done using the restroom, the cigarette would bring it out.Anyways, I quit, moved to e-cigarettes (if you are thinking about it, unfortunately that was one thing it didn't do) I quit those and now I still sometimes want to smoke one to see if it'll make me use the restroom some more, but I just let it go naturally and it has been ok.Something to think about, I never tried smokeless, and that is better for your lungs if that will cause motility too...I know it's not for everyone but I feel like at least Dr.'s think using the smoke-free tobacco is better even though I know it still can cause cancer of other areas. Just a thought.


----------



## anonymous313 (Jul 6, 2010)

em_t said:


> I used to smoke a couple of cigarettes when I was having a few drinks when I was younger and don't know whether it was the alcohol or combination of both but used to give me diarrhoea in the morning funny enough. Wish it worked now!


Maybe that's the last time you smoked, sounds like a upset stomach in the morning. When I get motility from a cigarette, I get MOTILITY, I have been with non-smokers who have had this happen. Basically if you have to use the restroom and have a cigarette you will drop your cigarette and dash (unless you are constipated of course), so it's an instant thing.


----------



## girlyJJ (Nov 4, 2007)

In my experience there definitely is a link between smoking and motility. I have suffered from chronic constipation for over 15 years. It became unbearable these last three years when I quit smoking. I just recently started smoking again and am having more regular movements. My gastroenterologist would say that there is no connection. but that is BS! and like you I know the smoking is bad for me. I intend to quit again soon.Unfortunately none of the other options/treatments work. (at least not without unbearable side effects)


----------



## circadrt (Dec 25, 2010)

girlyJJ said:


> In my experience there definitely is a link between smoking and motility. I have suffered from chronic constipation for over 15 years. It became unbearable these last three years when I quit smoking. I just recently started smoking again and am having more regular movements. My gastroenterologist would say that there is no connection. but that is BS! and like you I know the smoking is bad for me. I intend to quit again soon.Unfortunately none of the other options/treatments work. (at least not without unbearable side effects)


The only possible link to smoking helping with constipation is perhaps the mild stimulant effect from the nicotine and it also does relax many people emotionally, which helps loosen up the bowels in anyone (when they are more relaxed). It's totally up to you folks (I used to smoke also), but if it were me I'd rather have another cup of very warm coffee, which helps MANY people go (even those without IBS) than smoke anything.As for the unbearable side effects: I would think no side effect could be as bad as the emphysema, lung cancer (and other cancers) heart disease, or other things that are 100% scientifically proven to be linked to smoking tobacco. If you've ever seen and heard someone dying from emphysema or lung cancer, I would think it would be an an very easy choice. Some doctors make comments or ignore things, and I always call them on it. In the case of a doctor who says that there is no real, consistent, proven connection between smoking tobacco and helping "un-constipate" someone, I would agree, except for the mild stimulant and relaxant effect, which could just as easily be attained without the dangerous disease risks associated with smoking ****/cigarettes. Many of those other very safe, non- drug, no risk options have been mentioned on this forum in many other posts over time. To each their own. Everyone is a legal adult here I believe and can decide what they want to try or in some cases, risk, to get "regular."Good luck.


----------



## alpha66 (May 19, 2011)

My constipation or IBS-C whatever started several months after quit smoking.I was a heavy smoker (1-1/3 pack a day) and I am sure it was a good shield against stress etc...I seriously want to try smoking again and see if it cures this constipation. Or maybe I can test it with nicotine patch??? (That's how I quit smoking)I think it's just not the motility but more about stress????


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

When I was a young, 18 yo smoker, I used them in part to cause an early bm as I was also a mail carrier out of high school. It worked every morning. 25 years later ,it resulted in IBS D for a 10 year period, even after I quit. It causes, among other things, inflammation which eventually will lead to D, as well as acid reflux, in my case. Personally, it was the worst decision I ever made, which includes a couple of unsuccessful marriages. While I may not die of lung cancer, there is nothing good I got out of it.Mark


----------



## alpha66 (May 19, 2011)

overitnow said:


> When I was a young, 18 yo smoker, I used them in part to cause an early bm as I was also a mail carrier out of high school. It worked every morning. 25 years later ,it resulted in IBS D for a 10 year period, even after I quit. It causes, among other things, inflammation which eventually will lead to D, as well as acid reflux, in my case. Personally, it was the worst decision I ever made, which includes a couple of unsuccessful marriages. While I may not die of lung cancer, there is nothing good I got out of it.Mark


Did you ever try smoking again and see what happens?I don't know if every one gets constipated immediately upon quitting smoking. But in my case, it was slow progress. (So I am not sure if smoking has anything to do with my case)First 3 months after quitting, I felt no difference,after 3 months, I had less frequent BM. (barely noticeable though)after 7 months, stool got harder but still pretty much regular...after 12 months, severely constipated.Anyone experienced the same after quit smoking???


----------



## jayskin (Jul 29, 2011)

alpha66 said:


> Did you ever try smoking again and see what happens?I don't know if every one gets constipated immediately upon quitting smoking. But in my case, it was slow progress. (So I am not sure if smoking has anything to do with my case)First 3 months after quitting, I felt no difference,after 3 months, I had less frequent BM. (barely noticeable though)after 7 months, stool got harder but still pretty much regular...after 12 months, severely constipated.Anyone experienced the same after quit smoking???


I'm new here. But, I'd like to add my experience.IBS really affected me in my younger years, especially throughout grade school. It would get especially bad during quite reading time or test times, when the whole class would be quiet, and when I knew there'd be no chance of going to the washroom. I would panic, and it would make me have to go. My teachers always thought I was "skipping out" to dodge tests, which wasn't the case. The more important the test, the more I had to go. I would even miss the bus if I got too nervous while waiting, ...and without having a second car at home, I missed a lot of school.Similarly, anything I did where I knew there wasn't a bathroom around made me go. I would always have to come back in after a half an hour out on my dad's boat. And, when my dad bought a boat with a toilet, my episodes would be less frequent as I at least knew there was a toilet near by if I really had to go.Well, a year or two into high school, I started smoking. My IBS started to become much more manageable. I started to become 'regular'. I would always have what I called 'morning poops'. It was like every morning after having a cigarette or two, I would go to the washroom and be good for the rest of the day for the most part. I also noticed if I had a pop/cola first thing in the morning, I would have to go to the washroom immediately (not that I would do this often, but, if I did, I was in the bathroom after just a sip or two).Anyway, since being addicted to smoking, I felt my IBS was cured. Sure, there'd be some moments where there wasn't a washroom around that I'd feel I'd have to go. But, those times because much more rare, and the problem really didn't exist for me anymore. Even if I did feel I needed to go, I had little trouble 'holding it' until I could get to a rest room.So, fast-forward to today. I'm a 28/M, and have recently quit smoking. Sure, I still have maybe a smoke or 4 on the weekends (lol), but for the most part, I'm having maybe 3 smokes a week (sometimes none) compared to 25 smokes a day, in the past. Well, since quitting, my IBS has returned. It wasn't until recently that I made a connection with smoking and IBS.I don't know what kind of IBS I have. But, it seems to be just as bad as I remember it. I might not have to go at all, all day long. Then, suddenly, as I get to the door to go out somewhere, it hits me. Knowing there might not be a washroom for the next 5 minutes or so gives me the urgency to go. I can't stand it. Not only that, but I've moved into an apartment before quitting smoking. And, now, my drive to work is 45 excruciating minutes. I even have problems driving my girlfriend to work in the morning, and that's only a 3 minute drive from home.Now, I don't know what I'm going to do about it. But, I know there's no way I'm going back to smoking. I'd rather poop myself to death than start smoking again. I say this because I've read a few posts here where people have considered smoking to 'cure' their IBS problem. I must urge you not to start. I cringe thinking about how much money I've wasted on smoking, and how much better my life would be now if I had never started. Since I've quit, it seems as if my bank account is just overflowing with money. lol Seriously. Not to mention the health benefits of quitting, and how nobody at the office hates me for stinking up the place anymore.Anyway, I just wanted to share that with everyone here. If anyone has any tips/experience with developing IBS again after quitting smoking, I'd love to hear about it. Until then, I'll be running back to the toilet 3-4 times every time I get to the door to go out.


----------

